# Thinking about growing "DinaChem": anyone try this? Opinions welcome.



## Hal Incandenza (Oct 31, 2012)

Dinafem Seeds recently released a new strain called "DinaChem" which is apparently a cross between a very strong and vigorous clone of ChemDawg and Guava Chem. I've smoked ChemDawg a few times before, and I really enjoy it, but I have no experience growing it. Any advice about growing ChemDawg or related strains? Or better yet, any experiences with this strain? Thanks!

*EDIT: *Ordered 3 DinaChem seeds from Attitude. If anyone is interested, I can do a photo-journal.


----------



## beans davis (Nov 1, 2012)

I bought some so did my friend...they worked w chemdawg on it.

They got the chem 91 cut and guava chem seeds from him...gonna be FIRE watch and see.

They working on some old and new west coast strains w some old norcal growers right now.


----------



## Swerve (Nov 1, 2012)

well guava chem lol i highly doubt anyone but the crew has that.. hahahahaha dinafem working with norcal growers hahahaha bean no offence but i know the owner of the company and bro not at allllll


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep DinaFem Did not work with ChemDog him self he was locked up for a bit then got bailed and gave his stock to JJ NYC so yea DinaFem is working with some one else!


----------



## Rising Moon (Nov 2, 2012)

Guava Chem is one of my all time favorite strains. And, unless Dinafem is totally bullshitting I bet these will be great beans.

Id trust Dinafem over Swerve any day...

Even some random dispensaries in Michigan sometimes have Guava Chem, and it is the real deal straight FIRE.

So I doubt that only a select few "elites" have the real Guava.


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 2, 2012)

Swerve said:


> well guava chem lol i highly doubt anyone but the crew has that.. hahahahaha dinafem working with norcal growers hahahaha bean no offence but i know the owner of the company and bro not at allllll


Any evidence to support your claims? I think I trust Dinafem more than you, no offence.


----------



## Swerve (Nov 2, 2012)

yeah how can a spanish seed company be working with a guy who is in jail...aka chemdog my friend... dont you think he would work with me considering i ahve the entire chem family in seed thanks to him and us working together for years..


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 2, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yeah how can a spanish seed company be working with a guy who is in jail...aka chemdog my friend... dont you think he would work with me considering i ahve the entire chem family in seed thanks to him and us working together for years..


ChemDawg has been available internationally for over 20 years. GuavaChem isn't impossible to come by either, contrary to popular belief. And Dinafem never claimed to be working with the man called Chemdog. I think they were trying to say they are working with the original genetics, and some clarity was lost in translation. As for you my friend, never heard of you. I have no reason to believe you've actually met him, nor do I really care. I'm not being a dick, I'm just being honest.

*Anywho, just ordered DinaChem seeds from Attitude. I'll probably journal the grow, if no one else has by that point.*


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 2, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yeah how can a spanish seed company be working with a guy who is in jail...aka chemdog my friend... dont you think he would work with me considering i ahve the entire chem family in seed thanks to him and us working together for years..


Man this Chemdog shit has got to stop! He's been busted he hasn't? DinaFem is not some pollen chucking program pick up the Skunk issue two months back or so. Their program is legit.

And its insulting when I pay 70.00 bucks for DinaChem 5 pack Reg. seeds, and all this shit talking about how only one or two guys hold theses elite strains. And hear is the kicker why would DinaFem throw Chemdogs name on the strain? That's a huge fucking no no were I come from!

Swerve Ive spent good money on your stock and plan to buy the VA seeds when they drop. Throw some proof out there, I mean you guys are straight calling a legit breeder a liar. And now you guys got me second guessing a strain and breeder once again.

O, and were is ChemDog in all this? Can we get some confirmation on this instead of throwing blind accusations. Maybe you could shoot him a jailhouse letter Lol...


----------



## Swerve (Nov 2, 2012)

no im calling the person who said chemdog is working with them a liar. genetics are genetics if you got a fake and rock it real what can anyone do...


----------



## Rising Moon (Nov 2, 2012)

I read the skunk issue as well and can't really figure out what's going on, it does say they worked with chemdog, but it seems like they might have ment the real chem cut, as opposed to GHS which offers "chemdog" seeds not having anything to do with the real deal. 

I think in the end it comes down to research money,quality and prestige. Dinafem is +1 in all catigories and runs top notch growing/breeding facilities from what I have seen/read.

Also Top Dawg seeds has been working with and releasing guava and Chem genetics for some time now.


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 2, 2012)

Swerve said:


> no im calling the person who said chemdog is working with them a liar. genetics are genetics if you got a fake and rock it real what can anyone do...



Skunk to Senor DinaFem?* Do you collaborate with other companies on projects or share genetics? 
*"_Yes we do, for example some Californian medical growers contacted us years ago to develop California strains and the fruit of this is being launched right now under another brand name, and we now have a project going on with the ChemDawg strain, and a variant called Guava Chem, produced by the breeder ChemDawg himself, great genetics by the way, we just love the so special taste it has, and this will be released in September under the name DinaChem. In general what we do is we receive genetics from people, we work them out, and market them._" 

link/proof: https://www.dinafem.org/comprar-semillas/dinachem?locale=en*
Dinachem* is the latest version of the mythical elite clone ChemDog, in the seed form. 

To reproduce and enhance its vigor, we have used an original clone and we have crossed it with a select clone of Guava Chem, injecting new energy and vigor, yet preserving its delicious flavor of authentic original ChemDog.
The ChemDog has an incredible pedigree, it is the mother of NYC Diesel, Sour Diesel and OG Kush. It´s an elite clone isolated in 1991, in the East Coast of the USA.
The clone is 21 years old and has lost a lot of vigor, leading to a declining production. 
We found interesting the project of gathering the quality of ChemDog in the seed form and bring back the vigor and productivity that every grower wants.
The GuavaChem (or GuayabaChem in Spanish), is the result of the 4th generation of ChemDog stabilized, grown by the same breeder for many years and is very close to be an IBL or Inbreeding Line, a genetic line very stable and uniform. 
It looks very much like the original clone, available in seed, which allows us to keep genetics for a long time and also select the best to cross with the mother.
We have to acknowledge the participation in this project of the legendary breeder and creator of the strain, ChemDog, which has contributed with Guava Chem seeds and the elite clone.
From this batch of seeds we selected the most stable plants and best quality to cross them with the original clone.
Dinachem´s *aroma and flavor* is eye popping, getting your attention right away. It´s an unique taste, pungent and fragrant, like lemon mixed with petroleum and a hint of pine leaves.
[h=3]Effect[/h] 

Powerful, pleasant and relaxing.
 Highlighting its capacity for pain and anxiety.
Moreover stimulates the appetite powerfully.
 All these features make it desirable for both, recreational and medicinal use.
There is an extended believe, about this strain, that expresses its full potential when grown with chemical fertilisers, which we deny. 
In the hands of experienced growers and cultivated by biological means is simply delicious.
Dinachem is a complex project made possible thanks to the work of many people in two continents, we hope you like it 

Now in your reading were does it say that ChemDawg did anything but provide elite genetics and Guava Chem seeds. He could of made a phone call and had the strain sent DinaFems way. Fuck he could of done this from jail. 

I wounder who fucking knows the true story of ChemDawg? this guy should right a book, and set all this shit straight. If anyone has answers do tell or refer me to a link that does tell.

Thanks ~ The Guvna.


----------



## shmokinzeeveed (Nov 5, 2012)

Good info here. I picked up a 3 pack of this one to give a try. I have no idea what "chem" tastes like but the Guavachem thing sealed it for me.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Nov 5, 2012)

A bit off topic, but I find it interesting that they said they are releasing the California strains under a different brand name. I am guessing that brand is Humboldt Seed Organisation, since they have the exact same packaging and photo style as Dinafem. Plus, everything they are releasing are Cali strains. If so, in my opinion, that gives some credibility to HSO, since Dinafem is legit.


----------



## Swerve (Nov 6, 2012)

so chemdawg the strain hooked it up not chemdog the guy? interesting.. funny how something so simple as to how the guy wrote his name was overlooked in that lie.


----------



## Swerve (Nov 6, 2012)

HSO is an offshoot of dinafem like royal queen etc etc.i love people are working with cali people but they dont know any or actually work with any.. research guys.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 6, 2012)

I have never (knock on wood) had a Dinafem seed fail to germinate and I know someday I will. But until then. I have a Dinafem White Widow Auto I got as a freebie from Attitude and, with no experience in DWC save for a clone I transplanted while flowering to my first DWC I popped her in rockwool, into my second DWC. This morning she is everything but 44" tall, over 3' wide I'll guarantee and smells so damned good!!!!!

I also have some Blue Widow seedlings I planted on 20 October that are really booming and already need transplanting from the 4" planters I put them in. These are just the latest I have used of their strains and suggest Super Critical Haze and Industrial Plant. Don't know about indoors with those 2 but outside they rock and yield well. 100% germination and all survived being placed outdoors early year-before-last in western Montana!

BTW for the uninitiated they survived outdoors there by placing 1 gallon milk jugs over them for a week or around there. Lids off in day time, on loosely at night. Mist in the early AM through the hole and forget her. In a week or so the stems are thick enough as vertical growth is limited and the Spring wind won't take her away so easily. Old desert trick where there the sand literally severs the stalk like a machine gun.


----------



## Swerve (Nov 6, 2012)

no one is talking about growth or germ rates or anything to dow tih that. its the validity of the strain thats being claimed.


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 6, 2012)

Swerve said:


> no one is talking about growth or germ rates or anything to dow tih that. its the validity of the strain thats being claimed.


Hear Swerve, hears the strain in the buff/naked: [YOUTUBE]QMvlTc-X3G8[/YOUTUBE]

Swerve, I asked you a few question about your promo "PM!" Why would you post three more times in this fourm about something that's been addressed. Its like you want to argue more than make a sale. Like Dr. Dre said "I love to see black's get money." Don't you like to see other breeders get money? Im just not sure why you think DinaFem couldn't have ChemDawg or the GuavaChem. Dinafem even said he got the Guava in seed form.

So hears my question, again. Why does attitude say your Chem 91 is out of stock? I want to buy a pack of the Chem 91 and get a pack of Chem 91 for free. This would give me 20 Chem 91 seeds. Is this how the promo works? Because I have to wait till midnight "Cali west coast time" tonight just to make a purchase, and as sexy as those UK ladies sound I don't want to hear "sorry mate were all soldout." Now If I need to buy a pack of your other gear I have decided Dead Head OG. What do you think The only thing Im missing is a good Sour-D in my stock...

Thanks the ~ Guvna.


----------



## beans davis (Nov 6, 2012)

Dinafem in Cali...you put up enough Swerve and i'll prove to you DF is working w old NorCal growers ..watch ya got? I have an old west coast breeder that will back me.

[video=youtube;QP0cBxtGR9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP0cBxtGR9E[/video]

Spain is where its going Some old NorCal breeders hookin them up...believe Swerve if you want ..i was just talking to Pato breeder/owner of Kannabia yesterday...& u say know the owner of Dinafem Swerve?...I'm going to ask him how well u know him.


----------



## beans davis (Nov 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;2_VAqCr63SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_VAqCr63SA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Swerve (Nov 7, 2012)

guys research all im saying is they arent working with my friend G aka chemdog... simple as that. its not possible mayb they scored some seeds and are selling them fine i can careless im simply stating they are NOT working with my friend chemdog the actual guy or anyone from the chem family like Joebrand or Pbud... the strains whatever can care less when i have the originals and release them... and ahve been for 4 years legit with chemdogs blessings.

you guys are all missing the point its not about the genetics its about the story created.... 

suit yourself its yalls money

research is all i say. read up on the chem strains and tell me this is legit.


enjoy


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 7, 2012)

I've already read of a few people having fat leaved indica phenos from HSO Blue Dream and Trainwreck. That shit is screaming fake at me. Not to mention their descriptions. If they are a sister company to dinafem, it doesn't look good.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 7, 2012)

So far nothing from Dinafem has impressed me, all freebies. 2 power kush, both suck, moby dick, sucked, critical +, sucked, cali hash, sucked, royal haze, sucked..... see a pattern. Then nothing they have is in regular form. I understand the use of feminized seed but they are the absolute ipidimy of a strain fucking itself. When a company does not offer any regualar bean I find it insulting. They don't want to help the community or improve the gene pool, they want your money!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 7, 2012)

Actually thinking back, C + may be worth a B - simply because it had a ok tropical flavor and was super easy to score a great yeild. But is not capable of producing anything I would grow twice.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 7, 2012)

..."take everything wit a grain of salt" 
believe non of what u hear an half of what u see ....


----------



## Swerve (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry i got to address this straight fn stupidity here..

news flash rezdog aka sour d ibl your talking about is not chemdog aka G my homie.. thats a fucking fact so spread your bs elsewhere.


yes i know what rezdog looks like as my good friend was a really good friend of his.. 
they are 2 different fn people man..

straight fn nonesense you posted...funny a lot of people yet if you knew the guy you could type in his name and see his fn mug shot yup def didnt happen huh or the people you heard are straight fn full of shit... so you were tryn to trash talk.. at least research it before you talk... you write at the end about people lie to much when it comes to business and money or just tryn to look like you are cool and in the know.. when u clearly are regurgitating proven wrong info...

Swerve



silverhazefiend said:


> I usually don't give a rats ass about the nonsense but I wanna say a few things
> 
> 1.dinafem seeds are mediocre ..Idc who's gonna take it the wrong way but GREW out the cheese and ssh horrible ! Germ rates and all that shit is a mandatory they don't get bonus points for seeds germinating ..they points come from finished plants and the only plant in there stable that gets high reviews is blue hash and widow ..still that shit can't hold a candle to real genetics
> 
> ...


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like somebody needs to google a little better. Because I'm with swerve on this one. Bitch ass rezdog got locked up with his unstable non breeding ass.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 8, 2012)

Swerve said:


> Sorry i got to address this straight fn stupidity here..
> 
> news flash rezdog aka sour d ibl your talking about is not chemdog aka G my homie.. thats a fucking fact so spread your bs elsewhere.
> 
> ...


1.I didn't call u a liar to be "in the kno"that was a general statement to all breeders u guys lie ..if it don't apply let it fly ..

2.Till this day even if my story isn't fully correct rezdog and chemdawg ..which he registered "chemdog" went missing at the same time ..both busted supposedly 

3.so your man G is the fat dude with the glasses ..I gave him WAY more credit than he deserved after staying low for all those yrs to get busted after registering his "chemdog" name is f-Ed up ..I do kno 90% of all drug cases involves a snitch sooo maybe it wasn't his fault but still stupid to register that name ..I would think that's something REz would have done 

4."G" was only 38 most people though the would have been older ..if my math is correct he was about 16 when he grew this first seeds correct ? 


I didn't just make this shit up in my head ..u have websites listing "G" as the owner of reservoir seeds ..I admit I shouldn't har said shit without never having met these people in person but I will edit my post to reflect this 

And btw REZ he was a turd with an attitude problem and I always found his gear overpriced

and what's with all the F-bombs ????? I CAPITALIZED any key points ..


----------



## Swerve (Nov 8, 2012)

sorry i had a grumpy morning. and i actually thought i removed all the f bombs.. nothing like waking up with tension in ur chest and an od heart beat. to throw ya off..


and yes your right about the snitch part and in turn not only rez and chem went down but so did dg and head. and mayb others u think it was all related dam fn right ...but we dont know the truth nor will ever.

i listed the other companies with the legit sk va.


----------



## beans davis (Nov 8, 2012)

Swerve its cool man i dont know chemdog or anything about him what i know about the Dinachem is what i read on Dinafems site & like the cat said it sure sounds like they are sayin they worked w chemdog...thats all.

I dont personaly know the people from DF(i know his name & handle) i know Pato from Kannabia.

I would have never bought DF seeds i got freebies that turned out better than the high dollar shit i bought...DNA OG Kush Cateract K & Grape God or 3 that come to mind...Pyramids Osiris really blew the DNA strains away and i had 5 each DNA 1 Osiris freebie.

Thats just my experience others may be different but i dont call any strains mids that test 18-21% T

I do know this Dinafem is working in Northern California with some real old breeders with some killer shit and its a fact.

EDIT:And by the way Swerve good job on working thru the probs Cali Con has some killer shit....i would like to try the LA Affie.When i got it as clone only they didnt call it LA Affie just Affie.


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 8, 2012)

Swerve "I aint mad atch ya!" I bought some deadhead, and got my VA seeds on the way!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 8, 2012)

Swerve said:


> sorry i had a grumpy morning. and i actually thought i removed all the f bombs.. nothing like waking up with tension in ur chest and an od heart beat. to throw ya off..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I apologize for coming at you with out all the facts in order ..u have a shit load of elite cuts anybody with that many ogs has to be a cool cat ..*salute* till the day we meet if we ever meet 


fwiw-ya seeds have nothing to do with this ..even if I didn't like the president of Nike ..I'll still buy the sneakers as long as I like em lol ..same with seeds


----------



## Swerve (Nov 8, 2012)

keep in mind am i in no way saying dont buy these seeds all im saying is the story is rough to swallow eh.

enjoy the day guys.. well night actually. its late as shit here in the dam.


----------



## beans davis (Nov 8, 2012)

Damn yall deleted shit.

Swerve i thought u & me was motha fuckin again...i guess it was somebody else LOL.

I was finally gonna buy some Cali Con w the promo but the affie is sold out.

Swerve you ought to give me a buy 1 Tahoe get Affie free just for all the motha fuckin we been thru together LOL
PEACE


----------



## Swerve (Nov 9, 2012)

bean pm me


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 9, 2012)

Swerve said:


> sorry i had a grumpy morning. and i actually thought i removed all the f bombs.. nothing like waking up with tension in ur chest and an od heart beat. to throw ya off..
> 
> 
> and yes your right about the snitch part and in turn not only rez and chem went down but so did dg and head. and mayb others u think it was all related dam fn right ...but we dont know the truth nor will ever.
> ...


You need to see a doctor if you're feeling that. Discomfort in the chest is a cardinal sign of heart trouble, amigo. Good luck and I'm serious - see a doctor! You have more work to do and need more time. Good time, too. Not bedridden shitting yourself.


----------



## beans davis (Nov 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> bean pm me


I cant pm here Swerve i got a spankin by potroast long time ago no pm n for the kid LOL I'll have to hit u up somewhere else or at ur place.

Check it out Swerve i just picked up the new Weed World full page this is what it says

"Dinachem is the result of work between Dinafem and ChemDawg.The breeder Chemdawg sent us a batch of GuavaChem seeds,a ChemDawg descendant that the breeder backcrossed and stabilized for years.We have crossed the GuavaChem seeds with an original ChemDawg clone to create Dinachem.

A plant with a unique flavor.It taste like lemon with gasoline,it's also very potent,and for a long time it has been among the top 10 bestsellers in the USA

This is our first collaboration with one of the best American breeders and we hope you will like DinaChem's unique flavour as much as we do"

Now what is a reader to believe?

Forum talk? Weed World? Dinafem?


----------



## beans davis (Nov 11, 2012)

Look this is exactly what happened to me...only i wasted way more money on DNA/RP Kushes and even more on Next Generation GrapeGod 10 fems $200 shipped.

This cat is giving a review on DF Original Amnesia he got as freebie....................................

"Got this strain as a freebie and its probably been the best of the bunch, go figure right, lol. Bought RP's #18 Kush for 60.00 beans and got 2 freebies which were Blue Venom from G13 Labs and OA from Dinafem which became the 2 best strains in my garden at the time!! Its still a big part of the garden even today so thanks Dinafem for such a wonderful strain which is , I believe grossly underated!!"

Only i bought OG K & Cateract K + Grapegod and got Blue Widow and Osiris freebies and they blew the 1s i bought away easy just like the other guys did...i had a pak of DNA Skywalker Kush & gave them all away captsticky grew 1 on here.

The only thing the DNA/RP kushes did was smell up to the street..the smoke was about 1/2 as strong as Osiris..same w the Blue Widow & Grapegod.


----------



## Swerve (Nov 11, 2012)

like i said does anyone find it odd they work with a chemdawg clone.. not chemdawg d, chem 4, chem 3, double dawg, chem91 any of the legit chem family.. there is a legit family of the chems.. like i always say if its not labeled correctly its not real... how can a guy who was arrested a year plus ago be working with a spannish company of all things and not his friends ie JJ-NYC or ME whom he has worked with and made money from already.... just not possible guys. sorry its a regurgitated clone called chemdawg... the guy goes by the monicre chemdog not spelled chemdawg....research the flaws. before u turn to be the one doing the test grows


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 11, 2012)

ok.... Just wondering. As the legend goes this whole story started with some kickass bagseed from a dead show. Colorado bud from the Crested Butte area? If this is all correct then there should be some other example out there even if they are not correctly labeled. I know I was smoking ECSD in southern Colorado long before I ever heard of Chem or OG (not it the loop). I have been to random dead shows since 94 and that ECSD was the first time I ever tasted anything even close to that. Now I understand some people have the properly labeled clones, no one has the properly labeled males (at least not originals). Not even sure what my question is, just looking for some more clarification. I have also read some rumors on the Mr Nice forums, but they claim they might have breed everything, but I find it funny I have a Skunk Haze that smells super close to a Holy Grail Kush, not quite but really crazy similar. Either which way poppin beans if fun!


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;QMvlTc-X3G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMvlTc-X3G8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 11, 2012)

_*Dinafem´s version of ChemDog.ChemDog is a well-known strain, from the East to the West coast of North America.

Since it was created in 1991, ChemDog has stand out by itself among a large number of strains in the U.S. In fact, it is a top 10 best seller, year in and year out. The U.S. market is the most developed in the world. Since half of last century, the U.S. market has kept gathering and backcrossing seeds and strains from all over the world. In addition, for many years they have been creating cutting-edge genetics and ChemDog, the breeder, has stand out of the crowd for its work.

Dinafem and Chemdag have partnered to create high-quality seeds starting from the work ChemDog has done in the last 25 years. The objective of this alliance is to offer the closest genetics to the legendary original ChemDog. This new Dinafem seed is Dinachem. ChemDog´s genetics has been used to create many hybrids, such as: New York Diesel, Bubba Kush, OG Kush, Giesel, Headband, Super Dawg (Orange Diesel), Underdawg Diesel, Daywreck Diesel, and the most well-known, Sour Diesel, also known as East Coast Sour Diesel. ChemDog's reputation stems from a wide range of aromas and unique flavors, ranging from citrus smells to the reminiscent of hydrocarbons, petroleum or diesel. It provides a powerful exotic flavor, very intense and of great quality. The effect of this sativa-dominant hybrid is powerful, euphoric, creative, and generally very saliva.

All original Kush appeared in recent years, they share common features with the ChemDog. All have very intense flavor, with aromas of lemon and oil, and very medicinal effects. We can also say that they are very strong plants, and produce a little less than the great producers. Our work has focused on increasing Chemdog´s production and maintaining other features.

To create Dinachem, we have had the privilege of getting an original ChemDog mother from 1991, through the breeder who created, and a lot GuavaChem seeds which is a stabilized descendant of ChemDog. The original clone is 21 years old, and shows lack of vigor due to its age, this has complicated the development of our work, as it is a very delicate plant, but finally we made it.We provided the best care to achieve the best results.

We have crossed the original Chemdawg clone with GuavaChem seeds, leading us to DINACHEM, our new creation. A super plant with all the power and flavor of the original ChemDawg, reinforced with added vigor of GuavaChem.
*_
https://www.dinafem.org/blog/102-dinachem-dinafem-s-version-of-chemdawg


----------



## newbie9 (Nov 11, 2012)

If you order DinaChem from Attitude during this month of November you get 2 free white widow seeds. The offer is if you buy any seed packs from DinaFem you get either 1,2,or 3 WW seeds depending on what pack. 3,5,10. If the pack is DinaChem you get double the White Widow. I also got a free blue widow.


----------



## Ecips (Nov 12, 2012)

I am interested in finding out who made purple dog?
I got a clone last month , the guy said his buddy spliced 
puple urkle with chemdog 
i have a pic 
Any info would be great , good info 
It's the pd on the left


----------



## newbie9 (Nov 12, 2012)

if you go to seedfinder they have a family tree of all strains thats where i find out most of my info.


----------



## D.Medicated (Nov 21, 2012)

I think I'm gonna throw in a order for the dinachem and try the WW freebies too. 
Themans post looks like the dinachem genetics are legit, original chemdawg mother from 1991 from the breeder who created it and legit n stable guavachem seeds from the breeder as well

I'll post pics whenever I get them in the garden!


----------



## mcrandle (Nov 21, 2012)

If you are going to grow Dinachem, then so be it. But if you order their seeds, then why don't you ask those Spanish fucks why they used the same bud-pic as HSO Chemdawg? Because I have seen the light, and the light tells me that Dinafem are a bunch of cons with good genetics that they never bred.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 22, 2012)

I wouldn't buy that shit. They don't even specify which Chemdawg cut they're working with. Was it 3? 4? D? What? Too many telltale signs of fakery.


----------



## stonertech (Nov 23, 2012)

Got a 3 pack of this one a few days ago, also the 2 free WW beans. Soaked one Dinachem bean, 24 hrs later it cracked and now in coco. Trying to keep an open mind about this one and will start up a grow journal in a week or so.


----------



## AlohaKid (Nov 24, 2012)

A dispensary in So Cal called MMRC has Chemdawg D clones in stock. MMRC has a pretty good reputation, but what are the chances of these being the real deal?


----------



## djburns1 (Nov 24, 2012)

just have to throw in a little logic here - If Dinachem is available now don't you think the breeding and research has been done quite a while ago? Like maybe started a few years ago to get things correct and stable? just sayin


----------



## D.Medicated (Jan 12, 2013)

stonertech said:


> Got a 3 pack of this one a few days ago, also the 2 free WW beans. Soaked one Dinachem bean, 24 hrs later it cracked and now in coco. Trying to keep an open mind about this one and will start up a grow journal in a week or so.


 Looking forward to seeing that Dinachem! Let me know when you get your journal on it up!


----------



## D.Medicated (Jan 12, 2013)

AlohaKid said:


> A dispensary in So Cal called MMRC has Chemdawg D clones in stock. MMRC has a pretty good reputation, but what are the chances of these being the real deal?View attachment 2418785


 Looks like the real deal because they give information on growth characteristics and finishing times on flowering and such, the dispencery in my area is shit, they have a garden label sticking out of rockwool written on with permanent marker to identify their clones
the genetics sound legit unlike my local dispensary. just make sure to check it very good for spidermites and other pests before bringing it into your grow room... i know from experience so trust me...


----------



## stonertech (Jan 12, 2013)

D.Medicated said:


> Looking forward to seeing that Dinachem! Let me know when you get your journal on it up!


 I have been fighting a root aphid invasion for the past month.. happy to say I have Won the battle! it almost killed the Dinachem, but I have 2 healthy cuttings vegging. Looking to move one to flower in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

Swerve said:


> well guava chem lol i highly doubt anyone but the crew has that.. hahahahaha dinafem working with norcal growers hahahaha bean no offence but i know the owner of the company and bro not at allllll


DUDE GET OUT OF OUR FORUM. you are so rediculous. how many times you gonna switch your opinions on DINAFEM.

first you cuss me out way back about talking about their OG kush, which was awesome btw. Then i see you kissin ass at spannabis. i call you out on it, and u say u have no prob with them. you are so wishy washy its rediculous. and yo you aint the godfather bro, HA!

your posts are typically like the one i quoted. ignorant.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

I have Dinachem on the way right now. My friendhad a stupid TCC chem strain that isnt worth the time and certainly not the money. now he wants me to give him clones asap. dinafem's DINACHEM is exactly what they said it is. its gonna be WAY more vigourous than swerve's junk. i even almost got those boss hogg freebies just to show everyone the comparison and realized its not worth it just for that. plus why support swerve? enough confused people do that for him.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

TheMan13 said:


> [video=youtube;QMvlTc-X3G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMvlTc-X3G8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


bump. this needs to be viewed more by folks curious about the dinachem. 


there was also an ad in Weed World magazine that had some info to go along with it.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

Cali may have the strain/phenos/clones/originals etc. but Spain is putting a hurtin' to Cali on the BREEDING end of things. Much more stable seeds, and vigorous phenotypes of some strains. Look how important that Critical + has been...


----------



## cannagorilla (Feb 6, 2013)

I think they where working with him before he got busted at least for a while, it takes a long time to put togather a levity breading program and I'm sure in the can or not Chen would be setting things str8 like Dj short did awile back. I don't know any of them just there gear and when its done ill know myself if its the real deal. Just my 2


----------



## cannagorilla (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know any of this for a fact or claim to but I know the gear and for me the proof will be in the pudding. I'm not calling anyone lyiers I'm just saying this used to be the place you could go to and talk about it with out being ridiculed and banned. I hope things can go back to being the great site I found it to be.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 6, 2013)

Is Dinafem lying? Well as we all know, everyone lies, at one time or another. Some do it none stop, just for kicks even sometimes, lol.

I remember when Mr. Soul first came out with his Cinderella line. His quotation went something like this.

"American genectics or Dutch genetics? you decide!"

Which was totally a lie, because Soul wanted to insist he had bred Cindy himself from seeds he got somewhere in America rather then Holland. And then made Cinderella. But he later admited he got the Cindy genetics in a dutch coffee house somewhere. And he cubed what he got with another Dutch strain Shiva Skunk.

But you know, in the end, it doesn't matter what anyone says, it's what works out for you.

I grew out Dinafem Blue Hash, and their Shark Attack, (both feminized) I liked them both, and thought them some of the best pot I had tried from another breeder.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 6, 2013)

And I told Rezdog a long time ago, to be careful what you wish for, because Karma's a bitch sometimes,


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 6, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> DUDE GET OUT OF OUR FORUM. you are so rediculous. how many times you gonna switch your opinions on DINAFEM.
> 
> first you cuss me out way back about talking about their OG kush, which was awesome btw. Then i see you kissin ass at spannabis. i call you out on it, and u say u have no prob with them. you are so wishy washy its rediculous. and yo you aint the godfather bro, HA!
> 
> your posts are typically like the one i quoted. ignorant.


I got their OG Kush, its not fantastic but its ok same with their cheese best pheno is nothing like cheese, just a good kush/skunk. Both are worth growing out though from seed but i do feel their jumping on names as ive ad better versions of both...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's a bit of a story for you. You may have heard me mention the Thunderstuck clone. It's a production clone, meaning it yields big and fast.

Now the people that smoke the TS clone, will repeatedly ask me, if it's the same pot. And I mean this has gone on for years. But they keep asking.

Now why would that be you ask? Well, it's simple, it's grower and weather variation. Meaning that sometimes the grower might be off somewhere in his preparation of nutrients or PH or some other factor. And the weather outdoors affects the indoor flowering procedure.

Some people aren't aware of this, but flowering indoors in warmer areas, most pot isn't going to be as good a quality. In places where it gets especially cold, pot is at it's best grown indoors. And here's why, the extremely dry air, combined with CO2 production from forced air furnaces that heats your home, and you have pretty much perfect flowering conditions. As long as you keep your indoor flowering temp. around 75 degrees, you've got it made in the shade.

You may have heard people talk about what great pot they have up in alaska, and that's mostly because of the indoor flowering conditions they have. Which are most always prime because of the cold, that is there most of the time.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 6, 2013)

So the morale of this story is: That if loyal customers that have smoked endless pounds of the thunderstruck clone keep thinking it's all different pot. When in fact it is a consistant clone, speaks volumes about the varied results that growers get on different strains.

That's why you have some people saying Dinafem, is okay, they suck, and also they are great. All rolled into one.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 6, 2013)

You really have to hold clones for a few years to observe how they react in different situations, to fully understand the nature.

Another interesting fact is that different females and or strains in general will perform differently, under different types of lighting.

For example my Wonderjacks clone, which was produced, by a ditch hybrid herm mother... I mention the mother (who I named Vito,.. to much Sopranos view I guess, lol)


Here's picture of Vito in veg, after I just topped her.


Vito was an excellent example, of the variation you see under different types of lighting. Vito was a super fast yield monster, that under HIDs was a giant yielder, but only a average at best flavor, and low crystal production. 

However under fluroscent light flowering, the flavor was excellent and sweet, and the crystal production was literally 10 to 20 times greater then under HID lighting.

 Here's a comparison picture (flowered under fluroscent lights only) of the Thunderstruck clone on the left, and the Vito clone on the right. The TS clone isn't a slow grower, or yielder, it's the reverse. Vito was just that much more vigorous. To be honest, Vito grew so fast it scared me, that's why I topped it actually, just to slow the growth for a bit. Vito is the most vigorous and robust cutting I've seen, and perhaps the most impressive over all as well.

(Vito was also more potent and better tasting, under the fluros, then the Thunderstruck clone was. But under the HIDs Vito wasn't even close to the Thunderstruck clone in flavor, quality or potency.)


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 7, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> You really have to hold clones for a few years to observe how they react in different situations, to fully understand the nature.
> 
> Another interesting fact is that different females and or strains in general will perform differently, under different types of lighting.


yeah my grape ape pheno that ive kept around GREATLY differs in looks depending on the enviroment. drastically... we also have a grape stomper x og(underdawg) that seems to look much different in every little different enviroment too.

where as the Blue widow, and white rhino ive been growing seem to look the same mostly in all conditions. ive seen about 3 or 4 different set ups and they all looked roughly the same. i love passing clones out and seeing what they do different for others.

and yeah flouros DO produce better bud imo too. just not nearly as much. im thinking about using a mh for flower and see if it does like the flouros but with better yield. most of the best buds ive grown were under cfl's, im still trying to get the whole hid thing perfected. not that i get poor quality or anything. i just wish they were as easy as the flouros are to me.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 7, 2013)

heres a pic of the dinachem seedling i have going too... nice and healthy so far. 
View attachment 2514902


btw i just had my first seed failure thru dinafem last week. one of my OGK beans from them didnt produce a very good seedling and it died. the seed had been slow to germ in the first place and had a very small taproot as well. bound to happen eventually i suppose. just wanted to be fair and let ya'll know. still one of the best breeders imo tho... just a bad seed outta how many. just sucks cuz i was gonna do a dinafem ogk/rp og18 comparison grow, and now its not gonna happen.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ have u been growing for a long time ? 

And I can agree with the different vigor of seedlings but I'm not sure of the death was dinafems fault ..

I usually lose one seed at most when I'm popping 10-15 ..last run I lost a a handful ..made me pissed but I realized what I did wrong ..

I put them straight into the dirt ..they all cracked and sprouted tap roots and died ..this was bc I didn't saturate the soil enough for the rap root to fight tru or create a nice warm casing of dirt around the seedling ..so the heat caused the dirt to get dry and tap roots exposed to air from cracks in the dry soil ..that's instant death to a seedling ..u will kno if this happen bc the rap root turns light /dark brown and the head of the seed will snap right off the tap root ..

I've had way better succes rate in a cooler room like 65-75 than popping seeds in a 85 degree room ..I also found that if I put them in the dirt and on a window sill (doesn't matter what time of yr) they Burst out the dirt faster than of I had a really big light on em ..

Vigor -for me so far the best vigor of plants are in this order 
S1 or hermie -if made correctly these things have a will for life ..I lost one fem seed compared to all hte others 

F1-if made correctly these are super strong plants ..essentially majority of the crosses out there ..not all have hybrid vigor tho 

F2 -unless selection was done or breed really well ..these tend to take longer to break soil ..all f2s I've popped have always been slower than my f1s or s1s


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 7, 2013)

never tried the dinachem but i can vouch for dinafem. they are a solid company. good genetics...good yields...good smoke. what more can you ask for? ive grown at least 7+ of their strains with not a bad thing to say about any of them. i think you wont be let down in the end.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Feb 7, 2013)

themanwiththeplan said:


> never tried the dinachem but i can vouch for dinafem. they are a solid company. good genetics...good yields...good smoke. what more can you ask for? ive grown at least 7+ of their strains with not a bad thing to say about any of them. i think you wont be let down in the end.


What have been your favorites for taste, potency, yield, etc.?


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 8, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> What have been your favorites for taste, potency, yield, etc.?


as far as dinafem goes id say...

Potency: Original Amensia (maybe the most potent out of EVERYTHING ive ever grown myself.)
Yield: Critical+ its yield but is potency too. if i had to choose between this and big bud...id get this. yields just as good but w/ potency

for taste? idk how to answer that. 
for smell: theyve all smelled pretty nice. not one strain i could single out as a bad type of odor.


----------



## master deems (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey all I'm new to riu but wanted to put in my two cents on dinafem,
As far as my experience I have grown out blue widow, white widow and power kush all dinafem freebies. The quality of the plants were all spot on very close to what is described by dinafem, but the winner by far was the power kush ....after five weeks of veg from seed the plant finished in 55 days and had a total dry weight of a little over six ounces, whereas the blue widow was concerned it yielded 2.5 ounces of good quality smoke, the white widow barely missed three ounces by a couple grams. It was also a very tasty sweet strain....it took about 63 days to finish, but wow the power kush nice skunky sweet buds in 55 days with an absolute huge yield....def a keeper in my garden. Hope this was able to help anyone, M deems


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 21, 2013)

master deems said:


> Hey all I'm new to riu but wanted to put in my two cents on dinafem,
> As far as my experience I have grown out blue widow, white widow and power kush all dinafem freebies. The quality of the plants were all spot on very close to what is described by dinafem, but the winner by far was the power kush ....after five weeks of veg from seed the plant finished in 55 days and had a total dry weight of a little over six ounces, whereas the blue widow was concerned it yielded 2.5 ounces of good quality smoke, the white widow barely missed three ounces by a couple grams. It was also a very tasty sweet strain....it took about 63 days to finish, but wow the power kush nice skunky sweet buds in 55 days with an absolute huge yield....def a keeper in my garden. Hope this was able to help anyone, M deems


it helps me. i havent grown any of these strains from them. ive grown a white berry (paradise seeds) which is very similar to a blue widow (same parents blueberry and white widow) but now i wanna try these strains as well.

my next stab at dinafem (after the critical jack im currently growing finishes) will probably be "diesel" i got it in the same order as the critical jack from herbies pick and mix) 

id like to get some super critical haze but the tude is always out of stock but ive heard its ungodly strong lol


----------



## master deems (Feb 28, 2013)

themanwiththeplan said:


> it helps me. i havent grown any of these strains from them. ive grown a white berry (paradise seeds) which is very similar to a blue widow (same parents blueberry and white widow) but now i wanna try these strains as well.
> 
> my next stab at dinafem (after the critical jack im currently growing finishes) will probably be "diesel" i got it in the same order as the critical jack from herbies pick and mix)
> 
> id like to get some super critical haze but the tude is always out of stock but ive heard its ungodly strong lol



I would def consider the power kush my friend you will not be disappointed ..lol


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got Dinafem OG and Cheese running both good yielders and pretty good to smoke


----------



## KLITE (Feb 28, 2013)

So happy to see people talking aboutr Dinafem!

They have amazing genetics in stock and they are a vast group of breeders. Though when it comes to an American strain like Chemdog I'd probably try my hardest to get something from the US. However if that isnt possible I would blindly grow Dinachem because i know it wouldnt let me down.

at the man with the plan: If you enjoyed critical + i really recommend you to have a go at Medical Seeds' Channel +. It's like an ultra perfected critical in terms of everything, yield taste and potency. It literally will make you forget critical + existed. Plus they have a few other strains which are utter TITS!


----------



## Mysticwolf (Feb 28, 2013)

HAs anybody done the Cloud 9 from Dinafem?


----------



## kindnug (Feb 28, 2013)

I grew it for 2 years str8 and it was the best haze/skunk hybrid I've ever smoked
Sweet/Skunky/Peppery smells+tastes with a very strong head high at first>followed by sleepytime 3-4 hrs later

Dunno why its not stocked @ Attitude anymore because it is special to me now that it's been gone for 6 mo.

Mine took 70-75 days and would stretch to 4-5ft even from 12" topped+cropped clones.
2oz. dried from untopped plants and 3.5-4 oz. from topped+cropped plants(under 400w)

The s33d I got was just a single and was pale/small but it sprouted in 48 hr. like the rest of the big dark ones next to it.
Turned out a more potent plant then the fat dark striped s33ds from Barney's Farm(midgrade potency Violator Kush)


----------



## kindnug (Feb 28, 2013)

I felt Violated after spending that much time on a kush plant just to be dissapointed in the high/flavor
Took 80 days to finish and had a sweet musky flavor that doesn't impress me and can't be more than 12%THC
I've had Skunk #1 buds tested @ 15% THC that's more potent than the 10 different Violator Kush I grew(supposed to have 25%THC)


----------



## stonertech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just a couple of early budshots of the one Dinachem Im growing. No problems, vigorous, easy to clone, thick stem, big leaves, and a bit of stretch but not too bad. Its only at around 30 days since the flip, so the next month will be interesting as she fills out. She doesnt take alot of water so far, and lots of resin forming. The bud leaves have that frosted curl look, and smells sort of dank sour fruity, but not really.? I dont really know what "chem" supposed to smell like..


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jul 15, 2013)

This was two weeks into 12/12.....


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jul 15, 2013)

Dinachem Week 4

Kush&cheese Week 4


----------



## ironjustice (Sep 3, 2013)

week 4 of 12/12???? thats insane... four weeks of flower and i would be impressed 

any chance of an update on these as i am very interested in growing these beans myself... grew a far few dinafem strains and have never been disapointed in any of them, dont care about the politics of it all either before anyone else starts on at me about growing dnafem... lol

Peace...IJ


----------



## Scroga (Sep 4, 2013)

Dinachem one of the dankest ive run...not a big yielder...but sugar coated all over, leaves n all! I miss this one so much, took clone in flower/taking forever to reveg...but shes coming! Put another seed in cube other day, took 2 t crack ,3 and she was up...good vigour..leaves wil get that up cupped appearance...don't worry...
Love that shit!


----------



## ironjustice (Sep 7, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Dinachem one of the dankest ive run...not a big yielder...but sugar coated all over, leaves n all! I miss this one so much, took clone in flower/taking forever to reveg...but shes coming! Put another seed in cube other day, took 2 t crack ,3 and she was up...good vigour..leaves wil get that up cupped appearance...don't worry...
> Love that shit!


Cheers for that mate, got a pack of five here.... gonna do four on my next run so you saying that has made my day, well apart from the yield bit lmfao.... how long did she take to finish, and how did you grow them soild/hydro/coco etc...? just trying to get as much info as i can before i pop them lol

cheers...


----------



## ace720 (Sep 7, 2013)

I got a freebie myself and thinking about doing it. 
Please keep the updates coming. 
Thank you


----------



## Scroga (Sep 8, 2013)

ironjustice said:


> Cheers for that mate, got a pack of five here.... gonna do four on my next run so you saying that has made my day, well apart from the yield bit lmfao.... how long did she take to finish, and how did you grow them soild/hydro/coco etc...? just trying to get as much info as i can before i pop them lol
> 
> cheers...


No problems! In all fairness, I've only done the one pheno..in dwc under600hps, using cyco line + additives ... Yield probably not an issue if you do the usual manipulating..i think I let her rip early(meaning flowered really small/young)
Flowers are a pleasure to look at! Really dark green leaves, gothic jagged/serrated, edges cup up, full frosty...like above the norm...this strain made me believe in dinafem..great stuff! Dropping a few skunks in favor of these type genetics ..


----------



## ironjustice (Sep 8, 2013)

Scroga said:


> No problems! In all fairness, I've only done the one pheno..in dwc under600hps, using cyco line + additives ... Yield probably not an issue if you do the usual manipulating..i think I let her rip early(meaning flowered really small/young)
> Flowers are a pleasure to look at! Really dark green leaves, gothic jagged/serrated, edges cup up, full frosty...like above the norm...this strain made me believe in dinafem..great stuff! Dropping a few skunks in favor of these type genetics ..


Cheers again for the response mate... i top and supercrop quite heavily and lst the shit out of my plants to get the most out of them so i will see what i can do with them... i have six dinafem og kush and a couple of critical sensi star at 35 days 12/12 now and the og kush are like fucking trees, both strais starting to frost up now as well... grown a shit load of dinafem autos and so have a few of my mates and they have all been bang on the money as well.. very under rated seedbank imo... and as i understand it humboldt seed org is the american branch of the company have heard nothing but good reports from them either..

and i am with you on these kind if strains, smoking cheese in the uk for the last god knows how kong is a bit boring so i tent to go for something a little different.. although i have grows a few cheese as well... the dinafe diesel is meant to be very good as well from the limited reports i have seen.... oh, and if you fancy a couple if knockout kushes that out you on your ass and taste the bomb, then give DNA's canalope kush and Reserva privada's kandy kush a go, grew them both out and they were absolutely top shelf stuff...

Peace.. and thanks for the replies... IJ


----------



## ironjustice (Sep 8, 2013)

SlimJim503 said:


> Dinachem Week 4
> View attachment 2736935View attachment 2736936View attachment 2736934View attachment 2736939View attachment 2736938View attachment 2736940
> Kush&cheese Week 4
> View attachment 2736941View attachment 2736942


Any more pics of these please Slimjim....? would love to see how they finished up...

cheers IJ


----------



## Scroga (Sep 8, 2013)

ironjustice said:


> Cheers again for the response mate... i top and supercrop quite heavily and lst the shit out of my plants to get the most out of them so i will see what i can do with them... i have six dinafem og kush and a couple of critical sensi star at 35 days 12/12 now and the og kush are like fucking trees, both strais starting to frost up now as well... grown a shit load of dinafem autos and so have a few of my mates and they have all been bang on the money as well.. very under rated seedbank imo... and as i understand it humboldt seed org is the american branch of the company have heard nothing but good reports from them either..
> 
> and i am with you on these kind if strains, smoking cheese in the uk for the last god knows how kong is a bit boring so i tent to go for something a little different.. although i have grows a few cheese as well... the dinafe diesel is meant to be very good as well from the limited reports i have seen.... oh, and if you fancy a couple if knockout kushes that out you on your ass and taste the bomb, then give DNA's canalope kush and Reserva privada's kandy kush a go, grew them both out and they were absolutely top shelf stuff...
> 
> Peace.. and thanks for the replies... IJ


O! You should do a journal IJ, they sound great! Always been curious about sensi star, and who doesnt love a good og?

I am definitley looking for knock me on me ass! Did the kk once,, loved it, couldn't save it...
tried another freebie about a week ago but she stalled on me.atm in my pursuit of "knock ass" I currently have mkultra,dinachem, critical jack, critical +, purple wreck,sleestack x skunk (last run)7/8 sour,ww/ww, cheese (last run),
Germing godberry,dinachem,bubbakush,sweet deep grapefruit and berry bomb.


----------



## stonertech (Sep 9, 2013)

I harvested the Dinachem a few months ago, here is how it turned out. Nice growing plant, average yield and potency. No problems growing it and I still have a couple beans left.


----------



## ironjustice (Sep 15, 2013)

Scroga said:


> O! You should do a journal IJ, they sound great! Always been curious about sensi star, and who doesnt love a good og?
> 
> I am definitley looking for knock me on me ass! Did the kk once,, loved it, couldn't save it...
> tried another freebie about a week ago but she stalled on me.atm in my pursuit of "knock ass" I currently have mkultra,dinachem, critical jack, critical +, purple wreck,sleestack x skunk (last run)7/8 sour,ww/ww, cheese (last run),
> Germing godberry,dinachem,bubbakush,sweet deep grapefruit and berry bomb.


Yeah i might throw one up as it goes... i got one going already on another board so wouldn't be to hard to do, ill see what i can do... 

well as far as knock out goes thats what im all about as well... strains you mentioned there i have grows some of them, some auto versions though and i don't know how they compare to the photo counterparts but i have found that the dinafems critical's have a nice tropical flavour, very fruity and yield well.. also purple up at the end allot of the time, i have grown their auto critical + critical 2.0 and critical jack, the weakest was the critical+ but the critical 2.0 auto was knock out, really reminded me of the old big bud i used to get but with a more fruity flavour and smell... as far as critical goes at the moment there are some really good good things being sad about the royal queen seeds offering, meant to be real potent and yields big too... 
the dinafem critical jack auto was a mixed bag, 3 taller plants and three shorter... the shorter of the two were more critcal leaning and so were two of the taller ones.. the tallest one, was much more sat dominant and i found it was ok for daytime smoke.. but they all had a very limey zest undertone that i think stems from the jack side of things.... also smoked some berry bomb and a close family member has some on the go now with some critical kush about 5 and a bit weeks into 12/12 now so will be getting some more of that, but had some before and the bud was a redish purple colour and realy put you on your ass, im hoping one of these turns this colour later in flower but we will see... i germed a SDG but was a bag of shit, and was all runty and shitty so i binned it after a couple of weeks lol and also done the bbc, left that go as long as the kk and was 50% amber when it came down so it put you on your ass a bit lol

but yeah i will throw i diary up when i got time, i am currently battling humidity probs and am going to get that back to normal as its scarily high (been up to 90%) before i do anything else.. dehumidifier will be here tomorrow evening so will be off down there the get it sorted out as best i can... hopefully lol onef the CSS is getting big already so i want to get things sorted by the time the buds start getting dense...

and yeah the kk is one of the nicest of smokes imo.. real quality shit you know, not as strong as the canalope kush by a country mile though so put that on your list 

Peace..IJ


----------



## Scroga (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha...none of those in my garden are knock your socks off bar maybe the godberry and mkultra? Not finished but looks the shit with nice og buds ...
But..next on my shopping list is amnesia,thc bomb and atomic bomb...so hopefully I can find a winner there...


----------



## Functioninghigh (Oct 5, 2013)

Swerve said:


> yeah how can a spanish seed company be working with a guy who is in jail...aka chemdog my friend... dont you think he would work with me considering i ahve the entire chem family in seed thanks to him and us working together for years..


First off, Dinafam never claimed to be working with "chemdog" the person.. They refer to the original 91 cut. So there goes your whole argument out the door. And good for you brother if you actually have all the Og chem family, nobody cares tho.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Oct 5, 2013)

From Dinafem's website:
"We have to acknowledge the participation in this project of the legendary breeder and creator of the strain, ChemDog, which has contributed with Guava Chem seeds and the elite clone."


----------



## Growing guru (Oct 12, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> From Dinafem's website:
> "We have to acknowledge the participation in this project of the legendary breeder and creator of the strain, ChemDog, which has contributed with Guava Chem seeds and the elite clone."






Thanks hanks for the dinachem review i had to go through twenty fukn pages on this thread because these guys want to argue over who knows the breeder better and whether or not be went to jail. STFU man and stick to the topic ant nobody got time for all that but thanks to those who gave a good true review thank you good job


----------



## Redeye Bri (Oct 12, 2013)

Growing guru said:


> i had to go through twenty fukn pages on this thread


The thread is only 10 pages long. Are you between bags hommie? No need for that kind of anger here.


----------



## midgetpawn (Nov 5, 2013)

Well it took 10 pages to finally hear " average potency" which was all I wanted to know. Seems strange that a seed from a bag of weed would be behind so many strains. Why aren't people finding new "magic" seeds 20+ years later? idk but I'd really like to know which strain to grow for a premium high with a nice warm feeling, preferably not something from the chemdog since I smoked sour diesel for like 10 years and I'm sick of it. I could care less about the taste or any other details if it makes me feel good again and again when smoked. even if I have to smoke it every 20 min, since I would anyway. So far my strain choices from months of research are being shot down 1 by 1 and I'm almost completely out of choices. If anyone could help I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Nov 6, 2013)

midgetpawn said:


> Well it took 10 pages to finally hear " average potency" which was all I wanted to know. Seems strange that a seed from a bag of weed would be behind so many strains. Why aren't people finding new "magic" seeds 20+ years later? idk but I'd really like to know which strain to grow for a premium high with a nice warm feeling, preferably not something from the chemdog since I smoked sour diesel for like 10 years and I'm sick of it. I could care less about the taste or any other details if it makes me feel good again and again when smoked. even if I have to smoke it every 20 min, since I would anyway. So far my strain choices from months of research are being shot down 1 by 1 and I'm almost completely out of choices. If anyone could help I'd appreciate it.


Sorry to derail the thread, but the two that come to mind are Satori and Kosher Kush. Satori gives a very warm pulsing through the body. It is heady and very functional. Exactly the kind of buzz I want out of a daytime smoke. Kosher gives a wonderful feeling like a warm blanket has been placed over you. Perfect for sitting on the couch and mellowing out. It is mostly in the body and is very nice. Cheers.


----------



## Jogro (Nov 6, 2013)

Can anyone who's grown this comment on the flowering time?

Dinafem says its from 56-90 days. 

Needless to say, that's quite a range and not that helpful.


----------



## Scroga (Nov 9, 2013)

56 sounds right..


----------



## Jogro (Nov 10, 2013)

Scroga said:


> 56 sounds right..


Just to clarify, when you say it "sounds right", does that mean you grew it and your plant was completely finished at 56 days of 12-12? 

Did you see amber trichomes then? How did you decide it was done? Also, did you see any pheno variation in terms of flowering times? 

The reason I'm asking this, is because I just grew out a Chemdawg-dominant indica hybrid and it took a full 82 days (ie 11-12 weeks) before I felt comfortable cutting it down. Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think most Chems are considered 10-11 week plants, and when I see a listed flowering time of 8 weeks, I'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## Scroga (Nov 10, 2013)

Only did the one..was a while back..very frosty, and I just remember it being a quick finisher....sorry I can't be more exact for you..she was one of the nicest I've done...


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 10, 2013)

IMO opinion the dinachem story is probably true because it would make sense business wise for chem to give a company his strain to feminize, I also remember seeing a post somewhere by JJ-NYC where he did mention something about letting another company make seeds for them, we already know that Chem and JJ have worked together, so y wouldn't Chem sub out the Fem portion of the business to Dinafem, especially considering he had been busted and fined $300g recently, I think he would want to re-coop some of that money


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2013)

I ran Dinafem, Power Kush for a couple of years.
45 - 50 days finish, not a big yielder but great taste, affect , smell, & bag appeal 




still have patients asking for it again..

IMHO...I'd rather grow "what" works, rather than by "who" created it...
then again I am very stoned..


----------



## bass1014 (Nov 10, 2013)

hey i am currently trying out the denichem.. its a very pretty plant and smells early with a deep skunky smell..i have a few other strains going at the same time so the smells are all over the place.. i also have a lil stretch going on because well i have too much going on at once so i just threw everything in the tent and let it ride to clear some things up.. BUT i did or am going to clone everything i have just in case.... i will show pics in a few my ladies aren't awake yet..


----------



## Scroga (Nov 10, 2013)

Jogro, looking back I probably did pull a lil early..? the sugar leaves where a beautiful mixture of light black/green covered in white trichs and I mean covered...very pretty..and just a pleasure to smoke


----------



## Blackberry Smoke (Nov 25, 2013)

So has anyone grown this strain out. I was searching the site, this thread looked promising, but turned into a bunch of trolling, arguing BS so I didn't read the whole thing. Got tired of the arguing. Now, has anyone finished the plant? If so, how was the smoke, how did the plant grow, flowering time, heavy or light feeder? Thanks.. Can we just talk about the plant, and fuck the politics behind it?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Nov 27, 2013)

Grew out a 3 pack awhile back. Got 3 different pheno's two more indica and the other a more sativa took them all 9 weeks should have taken them even longer. The sativa and one of the indica doms were fat yielders and the third indica pheno was the best smoke and tastiest. Long donkey dick colas super frosty. Grown with all FF gear ffhp into ffof used the soil trio nutrient pack including trio pak flower boosters. Very heavy feeder can really push her. Got just over a pound with a 4 week veg time under a lumatek 400hps. Everyone that tasted them said it was the best in town and I live in a medical state with dispeceries so yeah its some fire if you do your part.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 28, 2013)

its amazing ive grown it a couple times and smoke it alot. i love it. grows nice, good all around chem plant. good yield too. way better next to a TCC chem hybrid. dinafem is a great breeder.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 28, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> its amazing ive grown it a couple times and smoke it alot. i love it. grows nice, good all around chem plant. good yield too. way better next to a TCC chem hybrid. dinafem is a great breeder.


So which TCC chem's failed you? What happened?


----------



## Blackberry Smoke (Nov 28, 2013)

Popped a seed. Freebee from Attitude. All I can say is, I had a tap root in about 12 hours, and it's growing nice as a seedling


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Nov 28, 2013)

My TCC Boss Hogg is one of the best plants I have grown. Great chem strain. 
I have been considering the Dinafem Dinachem as well.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck guys, keep us updated I am interested. I don't want the hermie connect in my grow room anymore.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 29, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> So which TCC chem's failed you? What happened?


deadhead. blackwater. buddha tahoe. tahoe. etc... had a nice pre 98 bubba tho. hermies tho. had another bubba from another breeder (not sure which) it grew much better and had better quality.

his strains... u are lucky if u get a good one. Dinafem... u are lucky if u get a bad one. hype?? Swerve/TCC wins of course. he is a sinking ship except for the $$.. i have so many friends on FB who hate him and grow FINE FINE og and chem genes.... swerve is a joke imo. maybe just my opinion. but im not going to go on and argue about this... u like swerve, good for u. your lucky. enjoy your product. dont ride me for telling my experiences and being honest about his downfalls. he is a $$ chaser, not a good breeder.

this is why DinaChem is such a better choice. Guava chem x Chem 91' Guava Chem is Tres Dawg x Chem 4 Tres Dawg is (chem 4 x afghan x chem4) x chem 4 many times. swerve said to me, guava chem... yeah right. well sry swerve but its fire and the seeds are much more dependable and reasonably priced than yours. only argument i can make is no reg seeds from dinafem. but they have the BEST fem seeds imo. very homogenous and healthy. good pheno's etc etc.... ill argue it all day.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 29, 2013)

yeah btw i use roots organics... original potting mix with extra perlite. and their own Buddha Grow and Buddha Bloom. also Trinity bio-catalyst.

insane high and taste. yield too... cant really complain about this one... its typically much more indica looking compared to most "Chemdawg's" but the high isnt all heavy indica. u have to continue smoking alot of it over and over to get knocked out... but it will do it.

i was much happier with this one than Dinafem's OGK, which wasnt bad, but this strain is better... Dinamex is prolly good too. its alot like Emerald Triangle's Lemon Diesel. nearly the same genetic make up. dinafems description for dinamex described what my lemon diesel grew like almost exactly. cali sour(cali orange x sour d) x mexican sativa x emerald ogk. is dinamex. cant wait to try that one!! anyone got it?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 1, 2013)

Been smoking for 15 or more years and growing 10ish years of that off and on but only seriously for the past couple. Dinafem = FIRE everything I have grown "witch started as freebies from tude all the way up to breeders packs now" Just fire. My favorite was the kush and cheese freebie I got for ordering a 3pak of the dinachem. White widow was a damn tasty bitch along with org amnesia, wtf else have I grown of their um blue widow was dank crtitical + was dank enough for me to be running a 3pak of it atm 4 weeks in and frosted out. Buy it and grow it you will be happy. Next ima run maybe blue thai or og kush. Had 100% germ rate as long as I do my part think ive killed a critical + and blue widow but the other 30ish beans I've popped went off without a hitch. Very uniform genetics to everything grows nice and even just all around super stable fem seeds fro dinafem!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2013)

Critical +, Ca Hash Plant, Or. Amnesia, White Widow, Blue Widow, SDGrapefruit, OGK - the best smoke of all was Amnesia - probably B+ - the rest Bs and B-; but every one of these were easy grows and good yields. The only 'poor' experience was 2 Diesels, which tasted fine, but both grew slow and yielded poorly. With all the freebies collected, I use Dinafem to back up any new runs - inserting them in the run if something else fails. They are ultra dependable for the most part. Though still waiting to experience something elite, in most cases they won't break your heart.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 2, 2013)

lol ^^ dinafem just released a bunch of very popular strains. i kinda dont see how they dont carry any elite genetics? does that mean something thats clone only and self-ed ?

the dinachem i grew... certainly in the A+ bracket. critical + would have been too but its tolerance build up is awful. which dinafem easily admits. blue widow has been another very good one for me. out and in. everyone in the room is like whoa!! when u open a jar of the blue widow... its very strong smelling. 

all im saying is dont give anyone the idea that other companies seeds produce anymore "elite" plants, ive had the opposite exp so far. especially with TCC swerve. Gage green also dissapointed me with their big ass deal Grape stomper x underdawg. too lanky, better og crosses out there that veg fast. maybe i wasnt lucky enough to go thru 40 freakin seeds and find that gem... but every damn dinafem seed i grow has been a keeper at least. thats commendable. g13 labs PE too... never failed me over and over.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ Clearly I'm nowhere as impressed as you; why do you have a problem w/ that? I pretty much gave them an endorsement as a reliable b+ in my experience. 

I'm thrilled for you, though skeptical, when you say "every damn dinafem seed i grow has been a keeper at least." That's stunning...so what is that, total - one for one? 5 for 5? 20 for 20?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 3, 2013)

wow... 
so what qualifies as "B" or "B-" ?? have you not grown an "A+" plant yet and are searching for that and have a high standard?? or you claim to have tried many many dinafem seeds, and yet still getting better phenos and/or better quality seeds/strains in general from other companies??? 

ive grown the following: Blue Widow(multiple), Critical +, OGK(multiple), Dinachem (multiple) and have more strains by them on deck such as blue hash... Ive also been lucky to get buds of dinafem's strains that were very good. such as SSH x C+ and Moby Dick. both were amazing quality, im not just saying i got a bad and it was good. these were the ones u remember the rest of your life. and yes i know they are also available from other sources, not just dinafem. but these were bud from actual dinafem plants. i was very impressed with the Moby Dick i saw setup in Big Rapid MI at Ferris University. it was a very nice pheno, the guy was lucky. he got it from ONE singular seed too. lucky ass!  see im not the only one tho... but yeah his moby was an A+ in final product, and an A+ in all around plant qualities. amazing well rounded high, great for social or chill. yummy hazey - sweet/skunky like flavor, not spicey like some are. stayed compact, yet branched well. fairly easy to trim, high hash ratio, low leaf ratio. and even tho Dinafem warns that Moby can need very intense light to reach full potential, in particular over other strains, he had it in a small setup with a little light. some flouros and a small hps like a 250 or smaller. it thrived in it, he was able to charge 20 - 25 a gram easily. i was thrilled to pay 15. so there is another grower thrilled with dinafem. i also have friends who ask why not just buy only from them(who some also grow), because they see how good the results are, yet they dont fully understand the whole game when it comes to buying seeds, just cant get some stuff from some breeders... and im more than willing to give others a try when i want something they have.

ive been impressed with getting VERY nice phenotype plants out of each seed ive tried... i had one OGK seedling die on me, mainly due to human error. that would be my worst exp with them.

they also are very very smart as a company, and breeder. High Times constantly is praising their work, both autos and fems. they quickly have soared to the top in the Feminized seed world. if not one of the top fem breeders/seed sellers, then they are certainly close to it. 

take two same strains, both fem. if one was dinafem, and the other another brand (GHS, Barney's, Dutch Passion, Nirvana, Subcool, "insert your fav breeder here", etc...) i would expect the dinafem to be more homogenous, probably better phenos / easy to find the ideal one... and produce a healthy plant(not "healthier" necessarily, just more dependable seeds imo/ime) . 

i cant say that everyone of their seeds is bound to be a keeper. for ME they have so far... i was certainly going to make it known that i didnt agree with your opinion... your not wrong. you just have an opinion i HIGHLY disagree with. good thing your so stuck up too. god i hate that about online forums. would love to be face to face. thats not a threat either, i just mean i could get my point across easier.  

i know wtf im talking about. i own a ton of strains in seed. i grow alot. i help alot of folks. in fact i have an electrical issue that im dealing with, which i took a break from working on to get on RIU and complain about it with some friends of mine. then when i get on here i have two notifications. the were the "like's" that i got for my above post. then i see what u said. so i had to respond. am i making my point??? im not after you, u can have your opinion and even think im wrong. thats not what this was about. i simply logged on and ended up here with that post in my face. very condescending... eyes rolling etc... 

have fun with what ever seeds u play with. 

best breeders ive had exp with?? Breeder's boutique. Dinafem. G13 Labs. Nirvana. out of the MANY ive tried, those are all far above average on quality, customer service, price/fair price, etc, etc... Barney's, GreenHouse, DNA, Cali Conn have all let me down more than a couple times... 

ive yet to have a keeper from DNA, i have a LA con and a OG 18 right now that ill get to try soon. the la con is just entering flower, the og 18 still transitioning from clone to veg/ready to flower. hope they turn out good. ive had Sour Kush aka Headband, and it was a dud, also an OGK(dna / rp whatever same owners don and aaron). 

As much as i hate swerve and TCC i had one good pre 98 bubba. bad thing is... i had a better one too and it was replaced with it. so would u consider that TCC one a keeper?? idk. good thing is i didnt buy them. none of the TCC strains ive tried did i personally pay for, and im SO glad. i hate that company's owner. he is a jerk and wont admit ANY faults at all. "everything he has is gold" kind of attitude... he rubbed me the wrong way a LONG time ago in a forum simply asking about different OGK's. butting in and promoting himself very sarcastically and snotty like. as if the only real OGK was his. at that time, it was the tahoe he was pushing so hard. then i look into it, find the buddha tahoe and look into that. the old pic he had for it he had to change. he had stole a pic of someone's plant and used it for the pic for BT, and it was an amazing pic, insane looking(obviously great business tactic.) and then he talks himself into a hole on that one... one day its Louie XIII x TCC's Tahoe. the next its simply a "selected pure tahoe". then he is on video, stating that he and Milo from Big Buddha (who he claims to hate now, and constantly bashes or at least did last time i checked.) worked on a strain together just to try and compete with the "big guys". then he goes back on that and says he didnt say it. then he says its taken out of context. then he just keeps putting his foot in his mouth when confronted... just all about $$ with that loser. so sad he has any rep in this business. he has screwed alot of people over. and he LIES alot about the lineage of his strains. just like the GSC thing and the Buddha Tahoe. ugh need i go on? 

Barney's im about 50/50 with, the bad being either no germ or a horrid plant/pheno. for me, vanilla kush was a big let down, where as Red cherry berry and Crimea Blue were very nice and i still have clones of my RCB keeper floating around in the SE Michigan area... the final product is very popular, and unique. go figure the hype strain sucks and the less popular one was a great choice. 

Greenhouse, ive had very little success with. Had a bubba from them that didnt cut it... and a Super lemon haze, same thing just not a good pheno. poor end product on both. then i try the least expensive seed ive ever bought... their dreaded and bitched about "Exodus Cheese" and it turned out very nice outside. certainly isnt anything even close to cheese tho. not even close. just a fruity skunk/kush-afghan hybrid. yet it was a "keeper". the end product has been better and better as it cures. 

ive had germ issues with nirvana even... doesnt make them a bad breeder tho. had one strain in particular, medusa, not germ alot(its now well known this strain just isnt as popular so the stock could be older than their more popular strains. its still a killer strain.) and they make up for it, without much trouble.

i could keep going on and describe each dinafem plant i grew... but this is getting old. so um yeah... im not going to sit here and count out how many seeds ive grown by them exactly and give an exact ratio... 

im just going to stand by my opinion. dinafem is one of the most reliable fem seed breeders. especially from my own exp. my fav by them recently: dinachem.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 3, 2013)

for anyone not wanting to read a frakkin book ^^^ lmao 

DinaChem has been amazing for me so far, and my friends. (in real life, haha) i also have seen MANY nice dinachems online. one must have had almost 2 pounds on it. a photo of it is linked on dinafems FB or website somewhere. a chick is tending to it with scrubs on and a mask. its the only plant in the large room, and has an insane amount of light on it. very clean and nice grow. shows the intense yield potential of this strain when u get the right pheno (yet to see the wrong one myself, but i have read about one lanky one so far out of all the reviews ive searched for. many not completed. also still fairly new, but its popular based on its lineage. so more will come about. swerve's chem 91 pic and HSO's Em-Dog pic both look alot like the bud from dinachem imo. same shape buds, calyxes and all. 

and argue all u want if u please... like swerve, and say this strain is a joke and a fake. in fact ill quote Swerve: " GuavaChem?? i highly doubt it..." 

well geuss what... its fire. and grows good. GREAT strain imo/ime so far. best chem hybrid i would suggest. certainly not an OGK tho!! remember this people! sometimes people get the chem family kinda bunched together. this is far from a ogk imo. its much more like the Chem 91 or Chem 4 than anything ogk. however the high/effect is very similar imo. the tres dawg in the Guava chem gives it just a touch of afghan so it tends to make the high slightly less sativa than other chem's ive had. (much less than some) easier to grow too, faster flower, sturdier, easier to clone, etc... 

Dinachem is great. if you are thinking about trying it, i highly recommend it from experience.  

its also one of the 7 seeds u get from the attitude for their promo this month. wonder how many folks will say that was the best freebie seed out of the bunch...??


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> wow...
> 
> i cant say that everyone of their seeds is bound to be a keeper. for ME they have so far... i was certainly going to make it known that i didnt agree with your opinion... your not wrong. you just have an opinion i HIGHLY disagree with. good thing your so stuck up too. god i hate that about online forums. would love to be face to face. thats not a threat either, i just mean i could get my point across easier.
> 
> i know wtf im talking about.


 Dude - you got your point across 2 posts and a gazillion words ago. You LOVE Dinafem. And you sure get your panties in a wad because I don't share your view.

Anything else?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah y u here if u dont?? y even be on this forum. what a waste. your kind of a jerk. go smoke some more of your B- headstash over there in la la land.

and btw so did u. i just dont want someone coming in here, looking around, seeing posts like yours, and not mine. so i made damn sure i made my point. not only that ive obviously had to defend this strain before against the hoard of fools on RIU, whom one of which i think im addressing right now. whatever man peace.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 3, 2013)

wonder why u dont have much rep or anything...?? hmm... btw. i grow alot of genes. my grape ape is amazing, so are my purps. go check my uploads if u even know how. 

my buds kill... u need skill. gonna offend me and argue on purpose, im going to call u out. and yeah i LOVE a breeder who is reliable, reasonable, etc... most good growers do when they get good genetics with little hassle. lmao 

Dinafem - Dinachem = fire. reliable. easy. reasonable. pics are around the net to prove it. proper pheno/grower its fire everytime. peace. nay-sayers bring proof.

maybe ill make it my sig. so every post has this in it. just for you Amos Otis. i was offended by your post/words not your opinion. kind of obvious to anyone as long as u dont go back and edit it all away or something. u responded like an ass. probably because my opinion differs, which is ironic because u accuse me of that.  

looks like u dont need to respond unless its to argue or be more of a jerk too. so ill stop whenever your ready. again:

Dinafem - Dinachem = fire. reliable. easy. reasonable. pics are around the net to prove it. proper pheno/grower its fire everytime. peace. nay-sayers bring proof.


back to the original topic... 

anyone thinking about dinachem should try it.


----------



## Scroga (Dec 3, 2013)

Rodger big daddy

Sent from my GT-S5310B using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 4, 2013)

first two are kush and cheese the rest dinachem to lazy to find anymore or take any of the critical + I got going. Maybe tomorrow my health will be better and I'll post some and try to find more dinafem strains ive ran. GROW IT SMOKE IT ENJOY IT dinafem


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> just for you Amos Otis. i was offended by your post/words not your opinion. kind of obvious to anyone as long as u dont go back and edit it all away or something. u responded like an ass. probably because my opinion differs, which is ironic because u accuse me of that.
> 
> looks like u dont need to respond unless its to argue or be more of a jerk



What a BABY you are !

Look at the thread, sweety - you responded to me, after I gave Dinafem a very good review. And you've been on some sort of combination infantile temper tantrum ever since.

I can see how that DinaChem is really working out for you.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 8, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> What a BABY you are !
> 
> Look at the thread, sweety - you responded to me, after I gave Dinafem a very good review. And you've been on some sort of combination infantile temper tantrum ever since.
> 
> I can see how that DinaChem is really working out for you.


The Chem worked for me I bought a 3pak got just over a pound under a 400watt in soil with 2ft long colas coke can in size not to bad for $30 plus maybe another $150 for the rest of the cost so maybe $200 and some time for a pound of top shelf. Im going to buy a 10pak and do some pheno hunting. makes awesome full melt ice bubble too!


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Dec 9, 2013)

Glad to read some good reports about DinaChem. I plan on running a single soon if it comes on time. BTW: The beginning of this thread is pretty funny with swerve calling the kettle black....again. LoL


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 2916729View attachment 2916730View attachment 2916731View attachment 2916732View attachment 2916733View attachment 2916734View attachment 2916735View attachment 2916736View attachment 2916737first two are kush and cheese the rest dinachem to lazy to find anymore or take any of the critical + I got going. Maybe tomorrow my health will be better and I'll post some and try to find more dinafem strains ive ran. GROW IT SMOKE IT ENJOY IT dinafem


nice i loved my critical + it just has terrible tolerance build up like most skunk x indica hybrids do. but this critical mass line of hybrids seems to have the tolerance build up issue more than any other strain ive been able to have enough of to notice something like that.

dinafem clearly states somewhere that they think the same thing, that critical + is amazing, until u smoke it too many times. that was one of the reasons for making critical jack and other critical hybrids like the SSH x critical +. just sounds like the critical jack was the one that was the best out come of the critical + experiments for them. i dont know much about the critical kush... i sure hope its not the same as barney's. or if it is, i hope they used critical + and not just any old critical mass.

my GHS exodus cheese (which is nothing like real cheese btw) has kind of a quick tolerance build up too (its another skunk x indica, which are great strains they just tend to have that tolerance build up issue sometimes. other wise one of the major "mile markers" of cannabis breeding was the skunk #1 bred back into an indica. super skunk for example. even barneys lsd is one, their red cherry berry is one too and i have it. i like it.)

so i wonder how the high is on dinafem's take on OGK x Cheese i also wish they would give a bit more detail about the deep cheese vs cheese that they already have.

makes it look kind of like they are just like GHS, how they have an "exodus cheese" and a plain old "cheese". although i can tell u GHS exo cheese isnt at all like real cheese strains. im not the only one to say this either. its just a nice, cheap little fruity skunk/kush-indica hybrid. cant complain. but i SURE hope dinafem's is completely different. i bet it is.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> What a BABY you are !
> 
> Look at the thread, sweety - you responded to me, after I gave Dinafem a very good review. And you've been on some sort of combination infantile temper tantrum ever since.
> 
> I can see how that DinaChem is really working out for you.


i hate to even respond. but can we stop this? im sry if i was defensive. i have my reasons and wont sit here and go on and on trying to explain. 

but plz stop insulting me and disrespecting me. i will certainly do the same.  thank you, and happy holidays. its a weed site, shouldnt be all these bad vibes. sry for encouraging them... really i am. GL to eveyone


----------



## petedav (Dec 15, 2013)

my dinachem is hanging in the tent,give me a week and i will be able 2 give my 2 cent,s lol.
she went 9 weeks she cud of gone more got another free bee so may be different pheno and il take this1 as far as i can lol,


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2013)

The freebie of dinachem is almost here for me, Does it have that fuely chemical taste for you or are you getting fruity? I am kinda fruitied out in my room right now I have too many fruits and not enough RAWR ya know what I mean?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

others may be getting more fuel than me... i havent read much about it being fruity, from people saying they tried it. mine was more skunky and earthy than fuel. like u open the jar, the room smells skunky. just not the sweet kind of skunky, more of the earthy kind. with a bit of fuel. i pick up the skunky-ness myself. so hope it works out for you. 
hopefully you can get a good plant from one seed! at least its feminized!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 15, 2013)

Earthy with a stanky danky smell one pheno a smaller denser bud had a fuely taste it was my fav and the best overall high so look out for her shes a keeper. The other two I ran where dense but not brick like the smaller and they threw giant 2ft long coke can colas. Didn't keep any around got spider mites in the outside garden so I flowered everything out inside got medi carded up now im working on establishing my garden again or I would have kept the less yielding smaller denser throwing plant of the three I ran. I have 2 critical + running right now one is more sativa and the other a heavy indica Im going to reveg both and after cure will decide what one I will keep and run. While Im doing all that fun stuff I have 3 blue thai and 1 cheese that just sprouted to veg/flower and pick a keeper of. Then I will be running two 3x3 tents and doing a 2 plant scrog in each tent under a 400hps all Fox farms gear entire nutrient line up and soil.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i hate to even respond. but can we stop this? im sry if i was defensive. i have my reasons and wont sit here and go on and on trying to explain.
> 
> but plz stop insulting me and disrespecting me. i will certainly do the same.  thank you, and happy holidays. its a weed site, shouldnt be all these bad vibes. sry for encouraging them... really i am. GL to eveyone


I'm happy to stop - I never wanted it to begin. You should understand at some point that blowing the fukk up because I gave your favorite bean company a B grade is something else besides you being 'defensive'. 

I'll always respond when people aim their snottiness my way for nonsensical reasons, but in this case I'm happy to accept the olive branch, smellz. Merry Christmas. ** btw - I'm definitely giving the Dinachem freebee the first opening. If it turns out to be splendid, I promise to sing it's praises.


----------



## Scroga (Dec 16, 2013)

Got me another pack last tude promo that and a pack of g13 labs C99.. I I never get it first send..guess I'll be waiting another month for my beans ...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 16, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm happy to stop - I never wanted it to begin. You should understand at some point that blowing the fukk up because I gave your favorite bean company a B grade is something else besides you being 'defensive'.
> 
> I'll always respond when people aim their snottiness my way for nonsensical reasons, but in this case I'm happy to accept the olive branch, smellz. Merry Christmas. ** btw - I'm definitely giving the Dinachem freebee the first opening. If it turns out to be splendid, I promise to sing it's praises.


absolutely... its when u bash me and not the company that im blowing the fukk up. at least i tried to show it that way, its what i meant. not to be quite so extreme about it. i was simply skepticle of your experiences. as u apparently are of mine. so dont get this wrong here. im just gonna agree to disagree. but certainly an olive branch is a great reference.

and fair enough... i hope this argument doesnt prevent u from trying one u already may have wanted to. i was eyeing down the cookies freebie.  seen an awful lot of nice cookies lately. someone posted some sinmint pics earlier somewhere that were beautiful. i wonder how the silver kush will be too. i have a stacked kush freebie havent tried, but i do have my la con and og 18 freebies going from my last order... i was bummed when the headband didnt germ tho  .

anyways GL man!! maybe it will be a better dinafem experience for you. i read and SAW someone's CRAP blue widow the other day. i felt bad as it was one i had good luck with myself. so i certainly understand there are some dud's in there. glad i havent got a bad one yet. just one ogk seedling i think i may have also helped kill, as it did germ and break ground as normal. but i had disturbed it, it fell over when in a small pot and spilled. so idk that it wasnt weak anyways, and would have survived had the seed produced a stronger plant. 

really is my worst dinafem exp. so i geuss im lucky. i have had way more B grade nirvana plants... even tho i still like them. so i see what u mean Amos. fair enough  if u do try that, hope u get a nice fuely or skunky one!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 16, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Got me another pack last tude promo that and a pack of g13 labs C99.. I I never get it first send..guess I'll be waiting another month for my beans ...


nice... id love to hear how they turn out when u get it going  GL


----------



## Scroga (Dec 16, 2013)

I tried journaling before...and I suck at it lol..always happy to splash some bud porn though! Am also trying dinafems original amnesia...fingers crossed


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 16, 2013)

I have been considering ordering Dinachem for a while now. The freebie will be the first to drop, as well as the Sage N Sour.
I split up my Christmas order to two addresses, so I hopefully will get two sets of freebies. 
One has been in La ISC for eight days now. I think I lost that one. The other order cleared ISC yesterday after only 3 days.
I ordered them 5 days apart and the later one is already in Denver. The first one is still sitting in customs. 
I probably won't get the Christmas Bash freebies on the re-ship, so It looks like I'll have only one of the Dinachem.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2013)

^ Sage n Sour has impressed me 6 weeks into 12 / 12.


----------



## Blackberry Smoke (Dec 16, 2013)

Most of these forum arguments would never happen if the same discussion were to take place face to face. Tone is lost in writing, so every thing is taken literally.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just got my xmas promo got a 3pack of both Shark Attack and Blue Widow. Next promo ima order White widow and Powerkush "maybe" hahaha I already have 2 3pks growing and now have 3 more 3paks on deck probably good for the next year maybe I will order more if I renew my growers card


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 16, 2013)

wow nice folks, im jealous. ive got some kush and casey jones hyrbids comin to me from a very nice friend. and another cool headband/ogk mix. along with a couple others.

i got some money saved up in case attitude is all good and i can do a certain pre pay or something. id love to get another great promo like the last two were that i missed out on 

but i hope some more og raskal's stuff will be in stock when i do... i wonder if i will go for some FAK , the White, something along them lines. or if ill try something from sincity or the company with them snowdawg's is it alphachronic? or something like that i think. 

ive had some good snow dawg before. maybe 5 years back. supposedly from clone. subcool raves its the best chem family strain in the article i have on him and chemdog meeting up for the first time in an interview. i think its in skunk mag from like 2006 or something old like that.

i already grew a few different other chems, i think they were mainly swerves. whether just bad phenos or not, i didnt care for them as much as the dinafem. 

i did smoke some great tahoe once, and i love the larry that goes around the north side over here. lady sells clones, but for hundreds of dollars...  its 30/g too. wowza. but if swerves larry is good, i did win in detroits cup once. id love to find a good pheno. as much as i dislike his posts on here, and some of what he does.

im all about great buds, no matter the company. i geuss i need to be less partial in general, perhaps id find more great phenotypes of all sorts of strains 

perhaps your posts did me good somehow Amos.  hope u get the big fat leaved one i had, it was an above average veg, but not super far nodes like most the other chems i have tried. seems like that afghan in the tres dawg way back really sticks out on some phenos. might be some sativa heavy ones that stretch a bit more tho, ill be finding out how 2 more do soon.  i need to grow more seeds, and less clones. hard to give up some strains/phenos tho... i love my grape ape. 

lets get some pics in here soon guys. my darn camera cord is missing for the past couple weeks. ive been itching to post some pics in certain threads  maybe i can ge some bud pics of my buddy's harvest if i get a chance to buy some and he isnt greedy. it my damn clone... lmao. ugh... at least a friend to help me keep some strains like the dinachem and purple grape ape. 

good luck guys... ill love to see everyones stuff when get some pics up! 

edit: maybe he will even let me bring my digi cam over there and take a pic of a few different ones for u guys. but they dinachem hopefully in flower or something. maybe even both veg n flower. he has way more space than me. still has blue widow too. he tossed an amnesia that i think he shouldnt have not sure what breeder tho. very fruity, but he had trouble growing it. plus hes had to narrow down from a zillion strains. im a bad influence on him for that. im always hey here try this one! then thats one more decision he has to make, or clutter up everything. lol

but yeah maybe i can get one of his other chems too to compare. one got so tall it hit the ceiling way past the hoods, he had to hack this main top on it. thankfully the dinachem we kept is a much shorter node distance. so maybe ill be able to show u guys soon, just need my damn cord. and him to be cool about it too.


----------



## Kkangas86 (Feb 20, 2014)

Just went and saw some Dinachems the other day, very nice, only 3 weeks in and already frosted over and smelling like sweet n sour rotten fuely floral pine...If that makes sense lol. Short, bushy, almost full arms with fairly low calyx to leaf ratio. They were only vegged four weeks to about two feet and have almost double in size with the buds swelling more daily. Hard to call it this early but their all seeming to be a Chem lovers dream. Guy said he picked his keeper for cloning just of their structure and scent in veg and sure enough, although the phenos are fairly uniform, the one that's been cloned seems to completely embody the breeders, growers, and smokers goal. I'm comparing this to what I've seen from Cali Connection's Tahoe Og, Rare Dankness Docs Og, and DNA Holy Grail Kush DNA Lemon Og, and Reserva Purple Og. Granted I'm not a grower right now so my perspective is mearly observational and I know that what my buddies get outta their systems doesn't necessarily represent the same results as everyone else...


----------



## brek (Feb 20, 2014)

Grown a few Dinafem strains. Not bad. Nothing special. B grade weed IMO.


----------



## Kkangas86 (Feb 23, 2014)

Most of their strains seems fairly generic; white widow, skunk, ak47, just the classics which are mostly B grade in comparison to select phenos of the new "designer" type competition strains...but bro, I shit thee not, the Dinachem is definitely Grade A, wouldn't go as far as throwing a + on it or any thing but a flat A is a fair grade.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 24, 2014)

Just like any strain, it takes some selection to find the real keeper.

Popping a few freebies isn't going to show you the true potential of the strain.

I haven't smoked a dinafem strain yet that I didn't like. (even if it's not the strongest bud)

A 10pk.+ will show you how diverse the line is, and if it's worth looking for a keeper.


----------



## weedwizard7777 (Apr 22, 2014)

I hope you all realize this sounds like a bunch of cats fighting. Grow them out. The proof is in the pudding. if anyone want to see all these chemdawg variations grown and smoked right in front of your eyes, check my u tube channel. I am in the middle of my great ChemDawg runoff.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 27, 2014)

weedwizard7777 said:


> I hope you all realize this sounds like a bunch of cats fighting. Grow them out. The proof is in the pudding. if anyone want to see all these chemdawg variations grown and smoked right in front of your eyes, check my u tube channel. I am in the middle of my great ChemDawg runoff.


link plz


----------



## Scroga (Apr 27, 2014)

Or results from your testing..


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 28, 2014)

and can anyone else give us insight on smell and taste.. i think 1 or 2 people did; would like more


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (Dec 15, 2014)

Swerve said:


> no im calling the person who said chemdog is working with them a liar. genetics are genetics if you got a fake and rock it real what can anyone do...


Your a Fucking Taint Man. The way you Talk to People is Ridiculous get off your Fucking High Horse dude Cause You Ain't Got Shit On Dinafem or Bodhi seeds & as Far as your Outfit goes I Long Ago Threw away your Whackass strains in the garbage where they belong !!! I'd Take some M.o.b. or Jerry Berry over Anything from The Crappy Connection! !!! !


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (Dec 15, 2014)

beans davis said:


> Dinafem in Cali...you put up enough Swerve and i'll prove to you DF is working w old NorCal growers ..watch ya got? I have an old west coast breeder that will back me.
> 
> [video=youtube;QP0cBxtGR9E]
> 
> ...


Swerve is A Fucking Joke! Acts Like He's God When There's Humble Dudes Like Me Breeding Better Seeds Lmfao


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (Dec 15, 2014)

Swerve said:


> no one is talking about growth or germ rates or anything to dow tih that. its the validity of the strain thats being claimed.


Your one to Talk About Validity of Genetics


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (Dec 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Sage n Sour has impressed me 6 weeks into 12 / 12.


One of my Fav Strains!  Tastes So Good Too!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2014)

northeastbreedersgroup said:


> One of my Fav Strains!  Tastes So Good Too!


That plant ended up being chopped early at *11 weeks. *Man, was I wrong about it. I pretty much hated it.


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (Dec 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That plant ended up being chopped early at *11 weeks. *Man, was I wrong about it. I pretty much hated it.


Really? Fuck that I ain't got time for 11 week strains here in Maine they'd be rotten come harvest time outdoors here. I like my 7-9 week strains lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2014)

U guys are talkin bout sage n sour right? Not dinachem? I have two sage seeds , regs, to try. Hope mine flowers fast enough...

Yeah I've had many , many bags/samples of all sorts of different phenos of sage n sour. Usually good stuff.

Dinachem is kickin' ass still too btw. I've had a few compareable strains genetic wise just a bag here or there. They've been a lot like dinachem in bud/calyx structure, effect and smell/taste

Chem fire is one id say is compareable. The dinachemm has a distant touch of afghan tho and no ogk in it.

I think some of the info and ads may have said things that were poorly translated/understood.

Dinachem is real chemdawg tho. Just try it! Its great! 

Hell I may go germ some dinafem seeds... ogk dinachem blue hash. Idk. 

my mk ultra seedling I had just popping out of the medium has flopped over and probably won't make it. I seem to notice a lot of og heavy hybrids do this to me. Hope I can correct it...
I've had a ogk x(ogk x casey jones) do it. Even one of my Dinafem og kush did it even tho its been a fairly sturdy og in the past, compared to say og 18 which is way more stretchy and viney, But IS really good!

Hell I have a few strawberry banana x dinachem even. I forgot to label my homeseeds tho . I may have one in veg... hah! Been anxious to try my own hybrids.

Tempting to go all chem/og for a run too. I have a bunch of chem or og hybrids waiting to get germed.... cold creek kush, breeders boutique - DOG, breeders boutique - blue pit, fireballs (cherry puff x fire alien kush). And more... 

But no need for swerve to be hostile towards this strain and company. Its a great chem hybrid in fem seed. 

Hope you all enjoy this strain. Happy growing!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2014)

I got around to running the dinachem just like I promised I would. Finished maybe 3 months ago.

Typical Dinagrow. Above avg, nothing special.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 15, 2014)

Blackberry Smoke said:


> Most of these forum arguments would never happen if the same discussion were to take place face to face. Tone is lost in writing, so every thing is taken literally.


Also, Everyone is 6'5" 300lb on the internet.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 16, 2014)

anyone have any insight on who gave them their cut? i have a feeling it was JJ


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 17, 2014)

I really don't know, someone who is good w/ spanish may get further trying to read up on it... they are from spain.

Sry amos maybe I'm getting all the good phenos... 

Centerfold top 10 strain of the year in high times tho. Does me right too tho. All I know.

I hope they didn't botch the name on the gauva chem. My skunk mag has a milf article on star dawg. And on gauva diesel. Tres dawg all of that group...


----------



## Neikosgrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Swerve said:


> bean pm me


hey swerve i love the line of stuff uhave i run the tahoe and larry og ive got 3 beans of alien og an for the life of me they wont get past seedling stage ive been at it for 3 years and i cant figure out whats up. great job on had some gsc


----------



## Candybeast (Jun 9, 2016)

I just germed 3x Dinachem and 3x kush cheese. I'm vegging under an eight bulb t5 in a 30"x30 tent for 3 weeks topping twice and then flowering in a 4x4 under a 600w hps. They are all in 2.5 gallon square pots in a fox farm OF,ff HF,and Coco coir medium. 1-1-1 ratio. Using fox farm nutrients. Wondering if anyone has any knowledge on how either of these two strain react to nutrients,as well as topping and lst. Any info actually would be helpful. From flower time to how many phenos you had. Thanks


----------



## lorcanlive (Jun 3, 2017)

Scroga said:


> Only did the one..was a while back..very frosty, and I just remember it being a quick finisher....sorry I can't be more exact for you..she was one of the nicest I've done...


Hi, I'm growing Dinachem at the moment. They are three weeks into 12/12 and just starting to flower. I topped them after third node, they are bout two feet high now, can anyone tell me bout how high they might grow? They are growing well and healthy in coco, watered once per day so they may not grow so tall. Ta.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Apr 6, 2018)

2 different pheno of dinachem at day 40 these STINK, Unreal , Pure funk gass n I only planted two n both are great! Looking forward to these


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Apr 24, 2018)

My dinachems at day 58 I got 2 dif pheno both unreal though! Roll on harvest


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> View attachment 4126484 View attachment 4126483 View attachment 4126482 View attachment 4126481 My dinachems at day 58 I got 2 dif pheno both unreal though! Roll on harvest


lookn good! That one is going to b a b!tch to trim lol


----------



## Tw BuLLY (May 5, 2018)

This dinachem is my fav pheno day 70 n she STINKS! Her resin is so damn sticky, best plant I've grown in terms of smell, so strong n sharp


----------



## klx (May 5, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> View attachment 4131392 This dinachem is my fav pheno day 70 n she STINKS! Her resin is so damn sticky, best plant I've grown in terms of smell, so strong n sharp


I just put a Dinachem plant into flower. It was the slowest vegging plant I have ever seen. But its structure is real nice. Yours looks done to me, when are you chopping it?


----------



## Tw BuLLY (May 5, 2018)

I'm at day 73 since I switch to 12/12 one pheno finished just waiting on this purple one to Finnish so I can chop both prob harvest in the next few days,I could chop coz there's some amber but I want them pistils receded more, I'll give few days, then 36 hours dark n chop wed ,thurs hopefully, I'll get bud pics up once I've done


----------



## klx (May 5, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> I'm at day 73 since I switch to 12/12 one pheno finished just waiting on this purple one to Finnish so I can chop both prob harvest in the next few days,I could chop coz there's some amber but I want them pistils receded more, I'll give few days, then 36 hours dark n chop wed ,thurs hopefully, I'll get bud pics up once I've done


Nice man. Yeah I find when they foxtail like that they keep throwing out new white hairs so its all about the trichomes then. Looks good man!


----------



## Tw BuLLY (May 15, 2018)

Harvested my dinachem this pheno is amazing! Smelliest bud I've smelt in all my years blazing unreal, I had 2 pheno this super stinky fuel and a fruit fuel too , both great but this stinky One is unbelievable I've grown cheeses ect but this smell is on another level


----------



## klx (May 15, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> View attachment 4136238 View attachment 4136239 View attachment 4136240 View attachment 4136241 Harvested my dinachem this pheno is amazing! Smelliest bud I've smelt in all my years blazing unreal, I had 2 pheno this super stinky fuel and a fruit fuel too , both great but this stinky One is unbelievable I've grown cheeses ect but this smell is on another level


Nice . Looking forward to mine now, its on Day 11.


----------



## glockdoc (May 15, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> View attachment 4136238 View attachment 4136239 View attachment 4136240 View attachment 4136241 Harvested my dinachem this pheno is amazing! Smelliest bud I've smelt in all my years blazing unreal, I had 2 pheno this super stinky fuel and a fruit fuel too , both great but this stinky One is unbelievable I've grown cheeses ect but this smell is on another level


looks like some grade A+ stardog.
very good job


----------



## Tw BuLLY (May 18, 2018)

Dry bud shots if my dinachem unreal bud proper strong n stinky


----------



## klx (May 20, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> View attachment 4137830 View attachment 4137831 View attachment 4137832 View attachment 4137833 View attachment 4137834 Dry bud shots if my dinachem unreal bud proper strong n stinky


 Looks dank!


----------



## klx (May 21, 2018)

Here is mine at Day 17 from Flip. Sorry for the pic angle but its in the middle of a tray surrounded by other plants. But can get an idea of it:


----------



## AK-Frost (Nov 15, 2019)

I just read on IG from Chemdog's post himself that Dinafem does in fact hold the real Chem 91 cut. Anyways....play on


----------



## RocketBoy (Nov 16, 2019)

AK-Frost said:


> I just read on IG from Chemdog's post himself that Dinafem does in fact hold the real Chem 91 cut. Anyways....play on


Haters will always be talking shit, even when Chemdog himself confirmed Greenhouse having a legit cut of the real chemdog, they still denied it. lmao


----------



## AK-Frost (Nov 16, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Haters will always be talking shit, even when Chemdog himself confirmed Greenhouse having a legit cut of the real chemdog, they still denied it. lmao





Tw BuLLY said:


> View attachment 4137830 View attachment 4137831 View attachment 4137832 View attachment 4137833 View attachment 4137834 Dry bud shots if my dinachem unreal bud proper strong n stinky


I just acquired some Dinachem after searching for something resembling Chemdog in seed form. Lucky Dog Seed, JJ NYC, and Dinachem seems to be the best choices at the moment. These Dinachem nugs look proper and from the looks alone I can see the real genetics in it. Thanks for the post and pics!!


----------

